# What items from upcoming Mac collections will you be picking up?



## Bronwyn (Aug 15, 2014)

I've finally narrowed,"unnarrowed", and finally narrowed down my buy list to the brooke shields 15 pan palette. What are you getting from the upcoming Mac collections?


----------



## mango13 (Aug 16, 2014)

A LOT...lol 

  A Novel Romance
  Fun Ending and Good Kisser

  The Simpsons
  Everything except for the nail stickers and false lashes

  Artificially Wild
  Shitake, Yash, Artificial Earth Eyeshadow, and maybe Pink Cult Blush

  Rocky Horrow
  All four lipsticks, the pigment and the blush

   Brooke Shields
   The bronzer  and the 15 x eyeshadows look tempting but I already own tree of them... so I might instead get the permanent 15 x warm neutral eyeshadow palette that I been thinking about getting for a while.

  My is sooo long...but guess it makes up for the fact that absolutely nothing appealed in last years fall collections to me.

  I love my 217! It's a great addition to any make-up collection.


----------



## mango13 (Aug 16, 2014)

Btw, did you find the right purple palette for you?


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow, I'm impressed with your list! Sounds like a lot of good things. I feel like most of the fall ones are good,s o it's basically choosing the best of the best. Which is not easy on the wallet haha I'm skipping on a lot of stuff, mostly because I'm going on a trip in the holidays, so I have to be pretty selective. Yeah, temptalia's swatches of the warm palette were pretty decent. I'm just liking the brooke one because it's cheaper than filling a palette,which I've never done,though it is gonna be more in canada than the u.s.unfortunately. Yeah, I've been debating what mac eye brush to get, and the 217 seems like a good multitasker, plus I own some shadows that need to be blended pretty throughly. Yeah I did, thanks for asking! I was lucky enough to be gifted the ysl couture palette number 5 for my birthday, it's lovely. I'm pretty hooked on purples, so I imagine I'll get more palettes in the future haha


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 16, 2014)

After you mentioned rocky horror, I looked at the thread, and should not have. The special packaging for sin, and the eyeshadow palette both look really good


----------



## lior (Aug 16, 2014)

The Simpsons - blushes and lipglass Brooke Shields - eyeshadow palette  Rocky horror - all lipsticks  Viva glam rihanna 2 - just the lipglass  Can't wait for the holidays collections...


----------



## mango13 (Aug 16, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday! The ysl 5 palette looks very pretty. Is it super pigmented and buttery smooth?

  Do you have the 239? It's such a great brush...ooohhh and the 219 as well.

  I feel like my list is way too big, considering that I'm also going to be getting the Dior Trafalgar palette. I love red eyeshadows and when I swatched it in store it had pretty good color pay off. Ever since I got a 24 eyshadow palette from Sephora in High School I've been kind of put off big palettes because out of the 24 shadows I only used 6 regularly... so besides the awful Dior Stylish Move quint and Estee Launders Surreal Skies quint all my other shadows are singles. Either 15x shadow palette will be my first big palette in a while and I'm kind of worried that it may be a bit overwhelming with all those shadows since I currently rotate all my shadows regularly, but I know if I get the Brooke Shields palette I will still get the Neutral palette so idk, but they are definitely a good value compared to singles.

  Yeah, sorry... I feel like I'm enabling but rather get a few things from Rocky Horror and love them rather than not get them and regret it.


----------



## maddy (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm torn between Lingering Kiss from A Novel Romance and Living Legend from the Matte Collection


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

As I am a lipstick addict I will be picking up some lippies from here and there.
  The only one I am sure about is YTL from the Novel Romance LE, I will probably also buy Good Kisser. Not sure about Hearts Aflame and Lingering Kiss.
  I will also buy some lippies of the matte lip LE and some from RHPS, Nasty Gal,... We'll see which ones will please me.






  Edit: and I will buy the new VG Rihanna lipstick


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 16, 2014)

Sideshow You blush
  Animal Instincts blush
  (not sure about Fun Ending blush, probably skipping)
  Breaking Ground CCB
  Next To Skin blush
  Taupe blush (would rather get it in pro pan, but it's not available on the german MAC site)
  maybe another BU of Pink Cult 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  mayyyybe Natural Wilderness e/s
  RHPS blush

  Hi, my name is Nadine and I have a blush problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  forgot to add: if I'll ever be able to get my hands on the 'mystery' collection, I'd love to get Summer Opal b/p and Romantic Breakdown l/s.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 16, 2014)

lior said:


> Can't wait for the holidays collections...


  Sounds like a good variety. I'm most likely skipping holiday collections as I'll be going away in the holidays so I need to save up..that will be hard.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 16, 2014)

mango13 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday! The ysl 5 palette looks very pretty. Is it super pigmented and buttery smooth?
> 
> Do you have the 239? It's such a great brush...ooohhh and the 219 as well.
> 
> ...


  Thank you! I actually haven't swatched it yet, but I'm pretty sure it'll be good. It's surprising how something so expensive can be so small. Yeah, the trafalgar one does look nice. Dior seems to be very hit and miss. Though maybe it's just me, but I'm not a fan of sephora shadows at all, so the quality most likely will be a lot better with the mac palettes imo. Hmm like it's hard, as that's a lot, but really they are both staple palettes that will last you a long time. the brooke one is a rare opportunity price and icon wise, so I'd go for it. Nars dual intensity shadows are amazing for singles, so pigmented and buttery. haha it's okay I'll probs just get one lippie from nasty gal and one lippie from rocky, to compromise.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 16, 2014)

maddy said:


> I'm torn between Lingering Kiss from A Novel Romance and Living Legend from the Matte Collection


  Lingering kiss is gorgeous


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> As I am a lipstick addict I will be picking up some lippies from here and there.
> The only one I am sure about is YTL from the Novel Romance LE, I will probably also buy Good Kisser. Not sure about Hearts Aflame and Lingering Kiss.
> I will also buy some lippies of the matte lip LE and some from RHPS, Nasty Gal,... We'll see which ones will please me.
> 
> ...


  Lippies are defs my fave makeup product. Ooh sounds like a lot of lovely lippies. the rhps packaging is great


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> As I am a lipstick addict I will be picking up some lippies from here and there.
> The only one I am sure about is YTL from the Novel Romance LE, I will probably also buy Good Kisser. Not sure about Hearts Aflame and Lingering Kiss.
> I will also buy some lippies of the matte lip LE and some from RHPS, Nasty Gal,... We'll see which ones will please me.
> 
> ...


  I love lippies too! That sounds like a good haul. The RHPS packaging is awesome.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Sideshow You blush
> Animal Instincts blush
> (not sure about Fun Ending blush, probably skipping)
> Breaking Ground CCB
> ...


  haha yes you do so many blushes!


----------



## Dyna78 (Aug 16, 2014)

I think all the A Novel romance lipsticks but nothing from the artificially wild...really don't like the brown on the lips. For the blushes...hmmmmm


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 16, 2014)

*ANR* : Fun ending, the lipsticks
*Brooke Shields *: the small es quint and possibly the lipsticks
*Rocky Horror *: the lipsticks ( I saw some pics here, well all look great ), I didn't look at the other items.
*Articifially Wild *: 3 lipsticks

  To be continued lol


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Dyna78 said:


> I think all the A Novel romance lipsticks but nothing from the artificially wild...really don't like the brown on the lips. For the blushes...hmmmmm


  A Novel romance looks pretty good. Hmm one can never have too many blushes


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> I love lippies too! That sounds like a good haul. The RHPS packaging is awesome.


I just can't say no to a beautiful lipstick (especially when it is matte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  Like @Naynadine I will also buy some things (lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) from that "mystery" collection if I will be able to get my hands on them.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *ANR* : Fun ending, the lipsticks
> *Brooke Shields *: the small es quint and possibly the lipsticks
> *Rocky Horror *: the lipsticks ( I saw some pics here, well all look great ), I didn't look at the other items.
> *Articifially Wild *: 3 lipsticks
> ...


  lots of lippies!


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I just can't say no to a beautiful lipstick (especially when it is matte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  mattes are awesome


----------



## Tinesha Nunez (Aug 16, 2014)

Living Legend from the Matte Collection


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Tinesha Nunez said:


> [COLOR=181818]Living Legend from the Matte Collection[/COLOR]


  The mattes collection seems to be so popular!


----------



## amandarobots (Aug 16, 2014)

The more I think about it, the more I want Prince Noir from the Nasty Gal collection. Go figure. xD


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 16, 2014)

amandarobots said:


> The more I think about it, the more I want Prince Noir from the Nasty Gal collection. Go figure. xD


  Yay you joined! I think it's a good idea, and you can always get the revlon dupe as a backup!


----------



## Subparbrina (Aug 17, 2014)

I plan on getting Nacho Cheese explosion from The Simpsons collection for sure. Aaaand I'm sure I'll get a few things from The Rocky Horror Picture Show collection


----------



## Dustgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

From ANR Yield to Love lipstick  A Passionate Quest eyeshadow quad


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 17, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> I plan on getting Nacho Cheese explosion from The Simpsons  collection for sure. Aaaand I'm sure I'll get a  few things from The Rocky Horror Picture Show collection :sigh:


  Sounds like a good plan. So excited for rh


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 17, 2014)

Sin & the Greasepaint stick from RHPS.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

This is what I have in mind at this point of time!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Picked up these from ANR - GK, LK and YTL, planning to pick up HA too from Nordies and thats it from ANR
  Simpsons: Both the blushes
  Nasty Gal : I am quite interested to see how the purple and Burgundy Lippies turn out to be. Most probably will stick to the ourple one if the shade is as described
  RHPS: The blush, SIn and Deep love(wn) lipsticks
  Brooke Shields: The 15X palette if the shadows are at par with MAC perm ones.
  Artificially wild: Most likely a skip
  MAC Rihanna 2 : Thinking of picking up both the lipstick and lipglass if not immediately at launch since it will be around for atleast 6 months!
  Matte Collection: Most probably all the lippies except Heroine. Not planning on any of the lip pencils or blushes at this time since they will be perm





 Hopefully the list can be still trimmed based on some more reviews and swatches!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 17, 2014)

Dustgirl said:


> A Passionate Quest eyeshadow quad


  Passionate quest looks so pretty!


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 17, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Sin & the Greasepaint stick from RHPS.


  sounds good! love sin


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> This is what I have in mind at this point of time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow, sounds like a bunch of awesome stuff! My hopes are for the brooke shields palette being amazing!


----------



## Stringbean (Aug 17, 2014)

I really wanted things from Rocky Horror, but I heard that is a store release only and I have to buy online, so I'm hoping the Brooke Shields eye shadow palette will ease my pain.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 17, 2014)

Stringbean said:


> I really wanted things from Rocky Horror, but I heard that is a store release only and I have to buy online, so I'm hoping the Brooke Shields eye shadow palette will ease my pain.


  That's too bad  I think the palette will be a good easer.


----------



## Stringbean (Aug 17, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> That's too bad  I think the palette will be a good easer.


  I hope so! I get joyful feelings when I see eye shadows in palettes!


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 17, 2014)

Stringbean said:


> I hope so! I get joyful feelings when I see eye shadows in palettes!


  Same! Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Dustgirl (Aug 18, 2014)

From ANR Yield to





Bronwyn said:


> Passionate quest looks so pretty!


  Yes, it's right up my alley and looks good for going into Fall.


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 19, 2014)

I am trying to behave myself and only target a few collections:

  ANR: 2 lipsticks, 1 quad, maybe a blush
  Matte: A couple lipsticks and probably a couple lip pencils
  Artificially Wild: 3 eye shadows
  Brooke Shields: 15-pan palette


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 19, 2014)

AnitaK said:


> I am trying to behave myself and only target a few collections:
> 
> ANR: 2 lipsticks, 1 quad, maybe a blush
> Matte: A couple lipsticks and probably a couple lip pencils
> ...


  That is pretty controlled. Nice variety of products.


----------



## shnymrsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I am hoping to pick up the Brooke SHields 15 pan. Still trying to decide what I want from The Simpsons and Rocky Horror.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 19, 2014)

shnymrsh said:


> I am hoping to pick up the Brooke SHields 15 pan. Still trying to decide what I want from The Simpsons and Rocky Horror.


  The bs palette looks so awesome. both have really cool packaging


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 19, 2014)

Only artificial earth eyeshadow and pink cult blush from the artificially wild collection, no more makeup for me since im in serious need of good makeup brushes


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 19, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> Only artificial earth eyeshadow and pink cult blush from the artificially wild collection, no more makeup for me since im in serious need of good makeup brushes


  Sounds smart! Brushes are sometimes more fun to buy than the makeup itself.


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes! You know 





Bronwyn said:


> Sounds smart! Brushes are sometimes more fun to buy than the makeup itself.


some hakuhodo brushes since my brush collection is so small i only have 4 mac brushes (116, 168, 150 and 217) and the others i have are from the Estee Lauder holiday collection makeup sets which are scratchy and useless most of the time


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 19, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> some hakuhodo brushes since my brush collection is so small i only have 4 mac brushes (116, 168, 150 and 217) and the others i have are from the Estee Lauder holiday collection makeup sets which are scratchy and useless most of the time


  Sounds like you have some decent mac ones. Some good cheap brushes are from real techniques, super soft but dense at the same time. They have kits.


----------



## mango13 (Aug 20, 2014)

Stringbean said:


> I really wanted things from Rocky Horror, but I heard that is a store release only and I have to buy online, so I'm hoping the Brooke Shields eye shadow palette will ease my pain.


  Rocky Horror will definitely be online. When a collection is Mac Store Only it means it will be online just not at the counters in department stores.


----------



## mango13 (Aug 20, 2014)

I forgot to add that I'm planning on getting Styled in Sepia from the Matte Collection and maybe one or two other lipsticks from the collection. My list just keeps growing. lol

  Does anyone know/think Mac will do a 15x palette of bright/bold eyeshadows soon?


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 20, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I forgot to add that I'm planning on getting Styled in Sepia from the Matte Collection and maybe one or two other lipsticks from the collection. My list just keeps growing. lol
> 
> Does anyone know/think Mac will do a 15x palette of bright/bold eyeshadows soon?


  Ohhhhh.....i would love if MAC releases a 15 palette of bright and bold eyeshadows! I would jump all over that!


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 20, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I forgot to add that I'm planning on getting Styled in Sepia from the Matte Collection and maybe one or two other lipsticks from the collection. My list just keeps growing. lol
> 
> Does anyone know/think Mac will do a 15x palette of bright/bold eyeshadows soon?


  I would love that, but feel cynical as to whether it would actually happen. Something with purples,burgundies,greens, lavenders, and taupes would be amazing.


----------



## curlyangel (Aug 20, 2014)

A novel romance - an amorous adventure, a novel romance lipstick, both blushes Simpsons - both blushes I haven't decided on anything from future collections


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 20, 2014)

The only things I know for sure is the rihanna viva glam gloss and lipstick. Maybe the simpsons blushes if they are available. The osbournes collection has killed my desire to stalk early mornings, it just wasn't worth the frustration .


----------



## Stringbean (Aug 20, 2014)

mango13 said:


> Rocky Horror will definitely be online. When a collection is Mac Store Only it means it will be online just not at the counters in department stores.


  Oh man thanks so much for clearing that up for me, I just learned something! I was so bummed when I thought it wasn't going to be online too.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 20, 2014)

curlyangel said:


> A novel romance - an amorous adventure, a novel romance lipstick, both blushes Simpsons - both blushes I haven't decided on anything from future collections


  Sounds like some good choices! The Simpsons packaging is really cute


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 20, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> The only things I know for sure is the rihanna viva glam gloss and lipstick. Maybe the simpsons blushes if they are available. The osbournes collection has killed my desire to stalk early mornings, it just wasn't worth the frustration .


  Yeah, it can defs be a lot of effort


----------



## curlyangel (Aug 20, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Yeah, it can defs be a lot of effort


 Sideshow you will definitely be hard to get. I remember seeing someone online trying to sell like 50 cheeky buggers she had bought. It could have been less than that but it did look like that many


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 20, 2014)

curlyangel said:


> Sideshow you will definitely be hard to get. I remember seeing someone online trying to sell like 50 cheeky buggers she had bought. It could have been less than that but it did look like that many


This pisses me off so much, like i get that someone want a backup or wants 2 or 3 to give as gifts but these people just wants to get'em all to resell them at ridiculous prices to people like me who didnt get a chance to buy it when it first came out


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 20, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> This pisses me off so much, like i get that someone want a backup or wants 2 or 3 to give as gifts but these people just wants to get'em all to resell them at ridiculous prices to people like me who didnt get a chance to buy it when it first came out


  yeah, there really should be limits on how many one can purchase. like maybe 10 max.


----------



## je13h (Aug 20, 2014)

i haven't been on here in awhile... prince noir is coming back with the nasty gal collection??!


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 20, 2014)

je13h said:


> i haven't been on here in awhile... prince noir is coming back with the nasty gal collection??!


  Yeah, at least that's why they said in the thread. There's also gonna be a purple vampy lippie too. pretty stoked


----------



## je13h (Aug 20, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Yeah, at least that's why they said in the thread. There's also gonna be a purple vampy lippie too. pretty stoked


  thanks. i tried to go back through all those pages but i got tired of it haha


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 20, 2014)

je13h said:


> thanks. i tried to go back through all those pages but i got tired of it haha


  No worries. I find it a little tricky myself, especially when there's like a 100 pages to go through.


----------



## je13h (Aug 21, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> No worries. I find it a little tricky myself, especially when there's like a 100 pages to go through.


  yeah.. its very time consuming! lol


----------



## FerBaiocco (Aug 22, 2014)

Where did you find the products from Nasty Gal Collection? I'm crazy to know all about it. Tks


----------



## rdr100 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks to being a student I think I'll have to narrow it down to just a couple of things - thinking of one of the blushes from the Simpsons collection, mainly for the packaging let's be honest! Plus one of the lipsticks from ANR collection - yield to love or good kisser if I'm feeling bold.


----------



## FerBaiocco (Aug 22, 2014)

I'll buy:
  From novel Romance: Hearts Aflame Lipstick, Atomic Ore Fluidline eye pencil; Novel Romance lipstick and Yeld to Love Lipstick. From Brook Shields: that stunning powder. From Kinky Boots: the lipstick and lipglass. From Riri 2: only the lipglass. From Prabal: i'm crazy for all!!!!!


----------



## Liday (Aug 22, 2014)

Good Kisser from Novel Romance, Red Blazer,Itchy and Scratchy and Sexy from The Simpsons.


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 22, 2014)

I really wish mac would bring back a collection from previous years for us that missed out or just became into mac recently, i would love if they bring back the barbie collection, give me liberty of london, hello kitty, nudes &metallics etc it would be awsome !!


----------



## charlotteee92 (Aug 23, 2014)

Pink cult and next to skin blushes from the artificially wild collection! I also want some of the new nail polishes when they come out.


----------



## Keluana (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm really loving the look of Next to Skin and Taupe from the Artificially Wild Collection!


----------



## Littlemissdee (Aug 23, 2014)

I am hoping to get the two blushes from the Simpsons collection, 15 eyeshadow Brooke Shields, matte lip pencils from the matte collection and the xmas set I just saw on Chicprofile.  It will all be mine.


----------



## lovelyjubbly (Aug 24, 2014)

All the blushes from the AW and Simpsons collections.


----------



## qleva (Aug 26, 2014)

Two lip glosses from the Simpsons collection


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 26, 2014)

Simpsons- Pink sprinkles, Sideshow you, I&S&S, GP

  Artificially Wild- Next to skin, Taupe, Pink Cult, Obviously bare lipglass

  Matte lip- Most of the lipsticks, all of the blushes

  RHPS- pigment, greasepaint stick, blush, all the lipsticks, bronzer/highlight duo, bad fairy nail polish


----------



## CaraBella (Aug 29, 2014)

MAC x Simpsons - 


*Red Blazer* 
*Itchy & Scratchy & Sexy* 
 

*Trillion Dollar Look Quad*


----------



## lior (Aug 30, 2014)

Still can't believe glosses sold out first, I got all of them but still ...maybe everyone wanted to get something from it so they buy the cheapest


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 30, 2014)

the 15 pan palette from the brooke shields collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and maybe one or two lipsticks from the matte collection, if i like them/they're not close to anything i currently already have.


----------



## angie67 (Sep 2, 2014)

ANR has yet to launch in France. I really want Yield to love. I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need A good kisser but...


----------



## AndersenDmz (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm looking forward to buy from The Mattes the most, and some things from RHPS as well. But nothing is really jumping at me as musthaves in the upcoming collections... Maybe after I see a couple more swatches. Hopefully the holidays collections will be dope :sigh: So far by tentative list is:  - All three Nasty Gals lipsticks, but the lack of buzz is making me a bit anxious...I rarely do blind buys. The burgundy one at least.   - Living Legend, Fashion Revival, La Vie En Rouge and maybe Pander Me from The Mattes. Bespoken For liner as well.  - Strange Journey, FrankNfurter, the black greasepaint stick from RHPS. Wanted the blush as well but it seems very close to Animal Instincts from ANR.... I dunno if the difference in finish is enough to justify it.  - VG Rihanna 2 lipstick, I think.   So yes, mostly lipsticks


----------



## HappyHippy (Sep 4, 2014)

I have loved RHPS all my life and was hoping they would do a collection some that. That day will be some day next month. It's a good thing that a lot of it is not my colour so I think I'll just stick with all of the lippies and the nailpolishes. I just hope I can get my hands on them before they sell out.


----------



## lior (Sep 5, 2014)

HappyHippy said:


> I have loved RHPS all my life and was hoping they would do a collection some that. That day will be some day next month. It's a good thing that a lot of it is not my colour so I think I'll just stick with all of the lippies and the nailpolishes. I just hope I can get my hands on them before they sell out.


  love this collection too.  Don't u wish they had red glitter lipglass? Not even one lipglass ;$


----------



## blackbirdfly (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm so excited for the Rocky Horror collection! I hope to get at least one lipstick (I need to see swatches first before I decide), and maybe a nail polish!


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 5, 2014)

I must have the Brooke Shields 15 color pallete. All the lipsticks and the blush:shock: from RHPS..


----------



## HappyHippy (Sep 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lior* 




love this collection too.  Don't u wish they had red glitter lipglass? Not even one lipglass ;$


  Ofcourse I am dissapointed in the lost of a good glass but now I don't really have to break the bank for this collection. Most of it is just not my colour. Thought about buying the pallet just because of the name but that would be a bit much. I just can't justify stuff just sitting around and waiting to go bad in my stash. I can only buy stuff that I know I will use.


----------



## lior (Sep 15, 2014)

Need to see nasty gal swatches. Do they set a new date?


----------



## kaitlynxo (Sep 15, 2014)

lior said:


> Need to see nasty gal swatches. Do they set a new date?


  Oct 16th


----------



## jpham (Sep 15, 2014)

angie67 said:


> ANR has yet to launch in France. I really want Yield to love. I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need A good kisser but...


 I tried to convince myself that I didn't need it either.  The more I looked at swatches the more I wanted it so I got it.  Best decision I made; practically wear it every day. Such a fun flirty color.


----------



## preppdpolished (Sep 20, 2014)

Loving the look of pretty much the whole Brooke Shields collection because it really suits my style, but excited to get my hands on some Rocky Horror limited edition packaging


----------



## Jodylicious (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello Hello Beauties 
  I'm very new to this wonderful community, and this is my very first reply!! YAY!

  I have to admit i have never been as excited for a Mac collection as i am for the ROCKY HORROR one, i'm even planning on ordering it from the US since a lot of limited edition gems never make it to my country for some reason :\ 
  I will do my best to get all 4 lipsticks, and possibly a couple of other items as well.

  How fast do limited edition collections usually sell out? 
  Is there any hope of me getting to order them online before they do?

  I also LOVE Brooke Shields, so i'll definately be checking that collection out, but i'm in no rush, because i'm certain every single thing in it will be released in my country soon enough.


----------



## Sabri (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello Ladys,

  I'm new to this community, and this is my first reply...

  I will pick up:

  Sideshow You blush
  Animal Instincts blush
  Viva Glam Rihanna 2 Lipgloss

  Mac The Matte Lip Le

  Make you mine blush, looks wonderful


----------



## verorl (Sep 22, 2014)

I really want the 15-eye shadow pallete from Brooke Shields. Even though I may have some of the colors already, I still want it.


----------



## banana81 (Sep 22, 2014)

Rocky Horror
Sin
Frank n Furter

  MAC Matte
living legend
Fashion revival
pander me


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 22, 2014)

Updated.

  Sin & Frank n Furter from RHPS
  Maybe the red gloss from Prabal Gurung
  And... *dodging tomatoes* but I still want to try the new MSFN.


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 22, 2014)

RHPS:
Frank N Furter

  Matte Lip:
  Fashion Revival
Living Legend

  Holiday:
  Probably Rebel bec I don't own it yet

  Maybe also the MSF in Lightscapade (when it comes out with this fancy pattern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Do you ladies use this one as a highlight?


----------



## jpham (Sep 23, 2014)

Matte:
  Nouvelle Rouge
  Damn Glamorous
  Make You Mine- possibly

  I'll skip the RHPS, and Brooke Shields...just not that excited about them.


----------



## Gelli Fied (Sep 23, 2014)

I think I want Sin And Frank N Furter from the RHPS collection...if I can get it, because there is no store  within a 4 hour radius of me (WHY do you do that, MAC?  And why did you get rid of the MAC counters in Pittsburgh while you were at it?!).  I tried calling some stores and they initially told me I could do a phone preorder, and now everyone is telling me no, that their policies are all changing, etc.

  Really, MAC just wants me to hang up and go home, don't they?  I'm getting kind of annoyed at the company more and more lately.

  My family has told me stories about RHPS from back-in-the-day, I've watched it with my boyfriend again and again, aaaaaannndd the acronym "RHPS" also helps me memorize the cardinal signs of inflammation for school.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 23, 2014)

RHPS : all lipsticks
  The Matte collection : 3 or 4 ( I don't know the ones I will pick up )
  The Ultimate collection : some lippies too
  Brooke Shields : possibly the palette
  Holiday : both blushes and all lipsticks


----------



## Sabri (Sep 23, 2014)

The Matte Lip Le Styled in Sepia Kinky Boots Le


----------



## Blushing (Sep 25, 2014)

Viva Glam Rihanna 2 Lipgloss


----------



## amirah (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey girls I have something on my mind- like how weird would it be for me to currently own a tube of 'living legend' as of right now? Considering that I just bought a tube of it here today- from my local mac store? Right in Singapore?   I mean I was curious about this lipstick (obv wanting to read some reviews abt it) considering how I bought this as an 'impulse buy' thanks to the sale's assistant aided persuasion.   But I just realized that LL is in the upcoming 2014 October collection and would only be released with that collection instead, so I'm kinda confused? Can anyone help clarify this for me?


----------



## liba (Sep 29, 2014)

Hands down for sure 100% is a few black Greasepaint Sticks!!!!!!!!! I ADORE those and my old ones were either all used up or went bad. I bet the new version won't go off as fast, thankfully. One of my most favorite eye liner - doesn't smudge or budge at all, even in the waterline, can do a smoky eye so easily, etc.


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

Just got:
  From Rocky Horror
  FrankNFurter
  Strange Journey
  Oblivion
  Crazed Imagination
  Bad Fairy
  Formidable

  Viva Glam Rihanna 2 Lipstick and Lipglass

  Will be getting:
  From The Matte Lip
  Living Legend
  Fashion Revival
  Styled in Sepia
  Bespoken For


----------



## nt234 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just got Sin and Crazed Imagination from Rocky Horror, and anticipating on getting Fashion Revival, Styled in Sepia, and Pander Me from The Matte Lip. I'm going to try on all of the lipsticks in the store before I make a commitment.


----------



## DiondP (Oct 9, 2014)

mango13 said:


> A LOT...lol
> 
> A Novel Romance
> Fun Ending and Good Kisser
> ...


Thats a fantastic list! I'm still trying to hunt down some items I missed from Rocky Horror though! Fingers crossed I'll be lucky!


----------

